# OBS API or SDK in C# language



## getran74 (May 5, 2020)

Hi - I'm interested to study the OBS in C#.  Does anyone have any sample codes or open sources that are using the API or SDK in C# language?   I need a simple way to Start/Stop Live Streaming.   Please help and let me know.  Thanks


----------

